# JD 111 plow parts



## brewmaine (May 8, 2012)

I'm looking for the two braces that connect to the plow and connect under the tractor. I haven't been able to find them anywhere and they don't sell them anymore. Does anyone have them for sale or have them but could take measurements so I could fabricate a pair ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I can check with a repair/salvage yard near here,if you like. If he has them, I can measure them,and get back to you,OR give you his email,and he could send them to you.
I know he has a couple of 110/111s,there,so he might have the bars,also.
It will probably be Wednesday evening,before I know,for sure.


----------



## brewmaine (May 8, 2012)

That would be great if he has them and arnt too much with shipping I would buy them but if there too much the measurements would be a huge help . Thank you


----------



## brewmaine (May 8, 2012)

The other part I'm also looking for is the bar that connects the lift bar to the plow


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll check to see what he has .


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Called my friend at the salvage yard. He's going to look at what he has ,in the morning(couldn't reach him earlier). He says $30/$40,=$10 shipping,depending on the weight/length.
In the meantime,I'll measure the one I did the deck repair on,just in case.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Checked with my friend,again,as well as the dealer. 
Both say that those bars are not part of the plow assy,and are usually made by the owners. They recommend 1/2" thick,by 2,to3" wide bar-stock,that will run from the mount pivot bar,to the rear axle mounts. You must remove the deck,to use them.


----------



## brewmaine (May 8, 2012)

But I've seen the parts listed in a parts manual showing the parts with a part number only after checking with the dealer they don't make or sell them anymore


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Brewmaine, post the model /serial # of your tractor and any #s on the plow,if you can. Pics will help me a lot also,to understand where/what we're actually talking about !
My old mind is probably thinking of something different than you.
This way, I can look at them,and figure out what you need.
I'm sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------

